
500 Startups Unveils Start-up Accelerator Program - azazo
http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20110210/500-startups-unveils-start-up-accelerator-program/?mod=ATD_rss
======
thegoleffect
If anyone has questions about what it is like in the prgram, I would be happy
to answer.

~~~
coopr
How does one apply to the next round of the program, and when will it start?

~~~
thegoleffect
This current round is not officially over AFAIK. Dave wants around 10
accelerator companies in this batch.

~~~
thegoleffect
Nevermind >_>, now there are 12 :D. The program runs 3 months with an option
to extend another 3 months (if your demo fails). I think the acceptance
process is rolling.

------
wccrawford
"Below are descriptions of the first eleven start-ups from 500 Startups’ jokey
press release:"

... "Jokey" ? I think the last thing you want is people not to take you
seriously.

------
twidlit
Spoondate is awesomely named.

